# Support buddies



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

I was thinking if a person or people would be interested in challenging yourself. I have really bad agoraphobia and panic attacks so someone with similar issues is preferred. Challenge each other to go somewhere once a week and maybe post a picture of where you went. You would have to be 100% honest with yourself and me. I have little support here so I think this could work. Send me a a pm and we can get kinda get to know each other and go from there.


----------



## tagdhthebard (Aug 15, 2021)

I've been trying to find the same thing, mi amigo. I see you posted this a while ago but if you're wanting to give that a go let me know. Ill Pm you now


----------

